# Palm IIIx - Hot Sync Problem



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

I recently changed computers. I have installed Palm OS 3.5 onto my desktop computer. On my previous computer, I was able to backup my Palm Pilot successfully, but I cannot do that now. I keep getting this message: The primary PC for Network Operations, "cgm707" could not be found. Would you like to perform a local Hot Sync operation or cancel. Then it asks me for a password, but I do not have a password for my Palm Pilot selected. I don't understand where the cgm707 is coming from.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

Do you use a firewall? Try disabling it first, then syncing. See if that helps.


----------

